# 

## jacekot

Jak to w życiu bywa , pomysly się zmieniają . Ale do rzeczy , mam ułożona kostkę betonową   i chciałbym na odległości 2 m przepchać pod nią rurę kanalizacyjną o grybosci fi 110 . Nie chciałbym rozpierać na tym kawałku kostki bo się boję ze potem nie uda mi się jej tak samo ułożyć idelanie lub będą jakieś nierówności . Czy macie może jakieś pomysł jak przepchać taką rurę pod chodnikiem ?  
Mógłbym wykopać z każdej ze stron dół i próbować je przebic , tylko ze pewnie taka zwykła rura plastikowa to popęka . 
Wiem że są takie specjalne urządzenia ręczne ( otwornice czy jakoś tak ) do kopania robienia otworów w ziemi , tylko czy można je wykorzystać to wiercenia w poziomie a nie w pionie ?

----------


## Martinezio

Dla upartego nie ma niemożliwego  :wink:  Jeśli Ci starczy sił i chęci, to możesz takimi otwornicami wiercić nawet otwory zakręcające  :Lol: 
Tyle, że od strony wiercenia będziesz musiał spory kawał ziemi rozryć, aby móc kręcić tym ustrojstwem, a poza tym taka otwornica "sięgnie" Ci na góra 1,5m, więc kręcić trza będzie z obu stron.

Odnośnie rury kanalizacyjnej, to lepiej użyj tej brązowej, a nie szarej - brązowa jest do gruntu. No i najlepiej użyj rury arot (karbowana), bo mocniejsze ścianki ma i możesz nawet samochodem po tym jeździć. Tylko nie wiem, czy znajdziesz arota w takich rozmiarach...

----------


## robertsz

Na tej długości i głębokości spokojnie przebijesz się rurą stalową, która będzie tworzyła osłonę dla rury fi110.
Jak uda Ci się to trafisz na składnicy złomu taki kawałek metalu, jak nie to musisz kupić nówke. 
Do tego oczywiście szpadel, dobry duży młot i dwóch kolegów do pomocy, ewentualnie młot udarowy i kolega do pomocy.

Jak to policzysz, to pewnie wyjdzie że najtańsze będzie umiejętne rozebranie kostki i ułożenie jej na nowo na tym odcinku.

----------


## jaro'71

> ...Jak to policzysz, to pewnie wyjdzie że najtańsze będzie umiejętne rozebranie kostki i ułożenie jej na nowo na tym odcinku.


Tym bardziej, że po takiej operacji wiercenia-wbijania kostka i tak może osiąść lub się unieść. Ja bym rozebrał, a po wszystkim podsypał cementem i gumowym młotkiem kostkę zlicował z resztą

----------

